# Judo in Thailand



## Damian Mavis (Jan 21, 2003)

Just thought I would let any Judo enthusiasts know that there is at least one Judo club in Bangkok, Thailand.  If anyone is thinking of coming here this info might come in handy.  There is obviously tons of Muay Thai and even a bunch of TKD but I hadnt seen any other arts being offered so was happy to find a Judo club.  The club is run out of the Thai-Japan Gym which is where I do weights and casual Muay Thai training.  The membership is about $1 U.S. PER YEAR.... yes that's right.  Not sure if the membership includes the Judo classes though.  They all wear traditional judo uniforms and the class looked to be well structured and disciplined.  Honestly if I had brought my Jujitsu uniform with me I would probably jump in on these classes too.  It would be a great experience while I'm here. 

If anyone seriously wants the address just contact me and I'll get it for you.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## arnisador (Jan 21, 2003)

It's funny that we tend to think that in Thailand everyone will do "their" art only!


----------



## Yari (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *It's funny that we tend to think that in Thailand everyone will do "their" art only! *



Yeah it's like everbody thinking that Danes are a bunch of vikings. Some of use are samurai freezing are arses off in the cold north.... 

/YAri


----------



## arnisador (Feb 6, 2003)

...do people try to revive and practice old Viking fighting arts there?


----------



## Yari (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *...do people try to revive and practice old Viking fighting arts there? *



Jeps, some are good at it and some a really bad.

Ever year different cities have a festival that has basis in the old viking culture. They make food, clothing, houses, ride horses and fight. I dont know how historical correct the food is, but clothing , houses and riding horses I think is pretty close.

But it's the fighting I'm interesset in 

In this category you have the armed and uarmed fighting. In the unamred fighting there is something called glima:

http://ejmas.com/jwma/jwmaart_kautz_0100.htm
http://www.diku.dk/hjemmesider/studerende/novice/glima2.html

The people who do this are really serious, and I belive that we're pretty close to the real thing.

Concerning the armed fighting the quality varies a lot. It really depens on if the people have had fighting experience before. You can see it in their 'mai' and timing and posture. But even the ones that are good at it, I'm not sure how close they are to the real thing.

At some of these festivals there are swords smiths, and they make some really beatiful viking swords, but what I find interessting is the weight and balance. Usally much different than the japanese counterpart or phillopino(sp?) swords.

I find it very interessting to go to these festivals. The culture from that time is also very exciting.

/Yari


----------

